# How to best "deep clean" 100 year old paint ?



## famousDave (Jul 26, 2017)

Hey guys, generally speaking what do you feel is the best way to clean & preserve toc - early 20's og paint ? Have heard terms like "the lux-low treatment", and have "oiled" a couple of finishes, but what's the best way to bring out all that is left of the original finish without damaging it ? Is it clay or muld rubbing compound ? Is it soap & water and flat clear ? I just don't want "experiment" on a nice original without knowing the results & dangers.....


----------

